# anyone watching the draft tonight?



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If so, could you send me the results as they happen through pm? Thanks.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'll be watching, its on NBA TV right? Is it ok if I just post it on the board?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamel Irief</b>!
> I'll be watching, its on NBA TV right? Is it ok if I just post it on the board?


Yea, it is.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

accessible through NBA.com:

http://www.nba.com/bobcats/

Live feed just started...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> accessible through NBA.com:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/bobcats/
> ...


Sweet. Thanks for the link.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

ah! i'm at work at can't access any of that. can someone please update for those of us so restricted? thanks.


----------

